# Taylor Pony Sale...... Prices???



## [email protected] River (May 14, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone have the prices for the Taylor Pony sale? Could you please post them if you do??

Thanks!!!


----------



## lyn_j (May 14, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Dirt cheap! I dont know them all and when Bruce gives me the marked catalog.... I do know that the modern little filly, bay with the white feet she went for 5800. Prime minister went for 1000. Ambling Abby I got for 2250. and she is due to foal in two weeks! Bruce got one of the taffy fillies Im not sure which one for like 600. Images sister Sharper Image Im not sure but I think less than 3000 but I could be wrong. the Mike daughter 18 years old went for 1200. Black Eyed pea for 1700.Silver plated Euro 4000.00. New Generation 3000. finest Generation 1700. Those were the ones I was interested in so thats all I know. The prices will be posted on Taylors web site in a few days.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## alphahorses (May 17, 2006)

lyn_j said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Dirt cheap! .... I do know that the modern little filly, bay with the white feet she went for 5800. Prime minister went for 1000. Ambling Abby I got for 2250. and she is due to foal in two weeks! Images sister Sharper Image Im not sure but I think less than 3000 but I could be wrong. the Mike daughter 18 years old went for 1200. Black Eyed pea for 1700.Silver plated Euro 4000.00. New Generation 3000. finest Generation 1700. [/SIZE]


I don't know about cheap - I'm thrilled when I get $1700 for a pony, let alone $5800 or $3000 or $4000!


----------



## lyn_j (May 17, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]There were a few fillies went for under 1000 one I know for 650 because Bruce bought her.... lots of geldings for less than 400. The modern filly I was mistake went for 8500 not 5700. There were just those few that were where they should be. Last years prices were much higher.... All the fillies sold for 2000 or more and only a few did this year. Thats why I said Dirt Cheap. I paid 2250 for a yearling filly last year anad for a bred due to foalmare this year. I know what Doc has sold some colts for recently outside of the sale and they went for better than 5000 one even for nearly 10.000 if not 10..... People wait at nationals for Doc Taylor and the McCarthys who have all michigan bred foundation stock to unload their trailer so they can buy before the show even starts! Thats the perspective Im coming from.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

